# About wordreference app



## Michelvar

Hi, 

When I use my smartphone to go on the forum (and my phone is quite a large one, a Note 4, I have old eyes), I can see this : 







In my opinion, 

the upper part (the dictionary) is not useful for forum users, and takes a lot of room.
the logo and name take a lot of room, too.

And, as in those conditions moderating is really difficult, any inch is useful, a way to get rid of advertisement for moderators would be welcome ;-) 
Just my two cents.


----------



## osa_menor

Hello,

I am not using WordReference App, only the normal page (forum.wordreference.com) in the browser on my Note 2. There isn't the upper part with the dictionary and there are no advertisments at the bottom. With a few adjustments of the fond size and the zoom factor in the browsers settings this page is quite usable.


----------



## Michelvar

Thanks for the tip, I will try.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Michelvar, We will see what we can do to improve the formatting inside the app.

In general though, the app is intended for dictionary usage and not a good way to view the forums.  If you are looking up words and going to the forums to get a better understanding, good, the app will work well. If, instead, you are mainly interested in browsing the forums, just use the website through your web browser.

But again, we will try to improve the usability of the forums inside the app.


----------



## swift

Hi, Mike.

I just noticed that the dictionary header disappeared from the mobile view—which is the forum skin by default when I open my news feed. In order to see the dictionary search box, I need to “Request Desktop Site”.

I’m using Chrome on an iPhone 6s.


----------



## mkellogg

Swift, it should have only disappeared within the WR app, not in a web browser.  Not sure what happened, but I removed the code that hid the logo and search box.


----------



## swift

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## mkellogg

We just put in another version of the code. How is it looking now, Swift?


----------



## swift

Hello, Mike.

Now the search box appears in the mobile browser and it was removed from the app.  Thanks!


----------



## TheCrociato91

I just got myself a decent phone and figured I'd download the WR app. I was wondering if there is a direct way to access language forums without having to look up a word first and then scroll down to the forum threads concerning that very word.

Sorry if this has been asked before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkellogg

TheCrociato91 said:


> access language forums without having to look up a word first


Just go to the forums in the web browser (Chrome or Safari) and choose "Add to Home screen".  It will work just as well as any app in most respects.


----------



## TheCrociato91

mkellogg said:


> Just go to the forums in the web browser (Chrome or Safari) and choose "Add to Home screen". It will work just as well as any app in most respects.


Wow, thanks a lot. I didn't even know that was a thing. However, by doing so, I'm going to be directed to the web browser instead of the app. So you're suggesting I might as well use the web browser and forget about the app, aren't you?


----------



## mkellogg

TheCrociato91 said:


> So you're suggesting I might as well use the web browser and forget about the app, aren't you?


Basically, yes, but by adding it to your home screen it might look more like an app. It is certainly easier than opening the browser and finding the website.


----------



## TheCrociato91

mkellogg said:


> Basically, yes, but by adding it to your home screen it might look more like an app. It is certainly easier than opening the browser and finding the website.


Right! Thanks again. I kind of liked the idea of having an app but I guess I'll just go back to using the old trusty browser


----------

